# Luxury Modern or Minimalist Style?



## u.zachary2022 (9 mo ago)

I was planning to re decorate my apartment but still undecided whether i will change my concept design to luxury modern or minimalist style?

Which is better and sustainable?

Looking forward to your smart options and suggestions!

thanks


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

What do you have, now? Pictures. What do you like? We can't make your mind up on a forum. Define the two styles.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Which one is easier and cheaper? Do that.


----------



## Southern Charms (9 mo ago)

Minimalist style is going to be cheaper (think IKEA). Luxury modern design becomes more expensive when you start adding items classified as luxury or designer. Lighting, designer textiles, etc. If you are handy and like shopping flea markets, you can make your own luxury modern design. Examples: nice lamp bases, just upgrade the shades. When it comes to art, you can pick up some great matted and framed ugly art. Large frames are expensive, and so often people look at what's in the frame instead of the frame itself. I have a closet full of ugly, cheap framed art that I purchase just for the frames. Ebay and flea markets are great places to find bric-a-brac. From glass, brass. lucite or wood. For textiles, try Etsy, Ebay fabric5anddime.com and Fabric Guru. Make a luxurious bed headboard with plywood and silk. Tons of videos on YouTube. There are plenty of trash to treasure forums on line that can help. You just have to figure out what your style is.


----------



## patdaniel (9 mo ago)

minimalism is always better.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

I suggest you find the couch you like which is the most expensive and center piece of your design. Once you choose it then you know where you are going. Make sure it is comfortable with good back support.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like plain old comfortable. I find a lot of trendy furniture to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Elmer-Dallas Texas (9 mo ago)

Old Thomas said:


> I like plain old comfortable. I find a lot of trendy furniture to be uncomfortable.


Yep. I don't design for a photo shoot. I design for a place to rest, relax and enjoy.
Craigslist has an awesome selection for very good deals.


----------



## PhilWynn (8 mo ago)

It's better if you provide some photos.. But if I understood right, minimalist style is more fashionable


----------

